# Silly Puns



## NicNak (Apr 30, 2009)

Silly Puns
_Bored.com_


Cell phones are a static symbol.
Cinderella was thrown off the basketball team because she ran away from the ball.
Compare a prisoner in shackles to one unshackled. It's the difference of a pinion
Corduroy pillows are making headlines
Dear, must you spend so much money on food? "Sorry, darling, but you and the kids just won't eat anything else!"
Deja Moo: The feeling that you've heard this bull before.
Did you hear about the Buddhist who refused his dentist's Novocain during root canal work? He wanted to transcend dental medication.
Doc, I can't stop singing 'The green, green grass of home.' That sounds like Tom Jones syndrome. Is it common? It's not unusual
A dyslexic atheist with insomnia lays awake wondering if there really IS a Dog
Families are like fudge. Mostly sweet with a few nuts. 
George Clooney was having some cosmetic surgery done. His doctor decided while George was under the knife to modify his chin. George was aghast to find that his dimple had been removed and charged the doctor with cleft of property.
Gravity is a myth; Earth sucks. 
Have you heard about the lawyers word processor? No matter what font you select, everything comes out in fine print.
I asked Mom if I was a gifted child. She said they certainly wouldn't have paid for me.
I went to a seafood disco rave last week and pulled a mussel.
I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day but I couldn't find any.
I went to the butchers the other day and I bet him $50 that he couldn't reach the meat off the top shelf. He said, 'No, the steaks are too high.'
If the FBI augmented its postal posters of 10 Most Wanted by painting the info on coffee containers and dispensing them, would I drink my morning coffee from a mug with the mug of a mugger?
If you dream in vivid colors, is that a pigment of your imagination?
If you think I'm a lousy driver, wait until you see me putt.
If you want a committed man, look in a mental hospital. 
Madness takes its toll; please have exact change. 
My friend drowned in a bowl of muesli. He was pulled in by a strong currant.


----------



## white page (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks NN  :hug:,  those made my breakfast time so enjoyable  :dance::flowers:


----------

